# Redundancy



## CainToad (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking for some advise on "Redundancy" settlement in the UAE. I work for a company in DMCC, and have received a redundancy letter yesterday, so I will leaving next month. I heard that the Labor office here do not recognize the term of redundancy. Apart from my gratuity, what else will I be entitled to? Would appreciate if someone who had crossed the river before can give some information how they tackled this.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

CainToad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for some advise on "Redundancy" settlement in the UAE. I work for a company in DMCC, and have received a redundancy letter yesterday, so I will leaving next month. I heard that the Labor office here do not recognize the term of redundancy. Apart from my gratuity, what else will I be entitled to? Would appreciate if someone who had crossed the river before can give some information how they tackled this.


Don't know a huge amount about the rules on the subject here, but pretty sure all you get is any gratuity you're entitled to and any salary you're due for the remainder of time you're employed. I think that's about it from a monetary perspective.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Go to the DMCC labour office and ask them for their labour policies. You're probably due at least one month's salary beyond the gratuities, and depending on the contract, up to three month's salary. Plus repatriation. But speak with the DMCC labour officials.

Do not sign any documents until you're happy with what you've received.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Go to the DMCC labour office and ask them for their labour policies. You're probably due at least one month's salary beyond the gratuities, and depending on the contract, up to three month's salary. Plus repatriation. But speak with the DMCC labour officials.
> 
> Do not sign any documents until you're happy with what you've received.


Interesting. Does this differ between free-zones and the federal zone?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Many companies are currently downsizing and lots of people are being laid off, they usually say 'due to restructuring your role is no longer required / a part of new company structures'.

You'll be lucky if you get three months, that's the maximum you'd get if you took them to labour court for arbitrary dismissal.

Usually it's just the gratuity, outstanding holiday pay etc. Many companies will give you one month salary instead of notice.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Usually it's just the gratuity, outstanding holiday pay etc. Many companies will give you one month salary instead of notice.


That's the upshot of DMCC and standard in the (unlimited) contracts, which can be viewed online after a bit of searching on google.


----------



## CainToad (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the advise. Definitely not signed anything since it's not yet given to me!


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Do yourself a favor and email the labor office in DMCC to clarify the redundancy rules, they are very responsive and will in all cases reply within a day.

They are set standard as above, but in the instance your employer may try to get creative you have it in writing from your eventual sponsors (DMCC) what the terms should be.

It pays to cover every outcome here and that little exercise covers a couple.

Here's the final kicker....when it comes time to cancel the visa you and a company rep have to appear at the DMCC office in Almas tower to sign off, one of the Q's they ask is 'has everything been received and agreed' 

Good luck


----------



## RizwanaH (Feb 9, 2016)

CainToad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for some advise on "Redundancy" settlement in the UAE. I work for a company in DMCC, and have received a redundancy letter yesterday, so I will leaving next month. I heard that the Labor office here do not recognize the term of redundancy. Apart from my gratuity, what else will I be entitled to? Would appreciate if someone who had crossed the river before can give some information how they tackled this.


What you are entitled to depends on your contract. At a min you should receive gratuity and by UAE law your notice period (Which is only applicable to an unlimited term contract). The min is 30 days for notice period and can be more if agreed in contract.

Hope that helps. 
Good luck


----------

